# SRAM Red-Rival Combo



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

Can SRAM Red Crankset, Shifters and Rear derailler work with a Rival Cassette and Chain?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes...


----------



## andyoo (Sep 4, 2011)

as long as 10 speed , all can mix.


----------

